# plumbing job never saw before:



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you ever see such a job? How many things can you say this plumber did wrong? How did this pass inspection?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ari1 said:


> Have you ever see such a job? How many things can you say this plumber did wrong? How did this pass inspection?


You have Jnosh working there??


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Have no idea about this John


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry jnosh


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ari1 said:


> Sorry jnosh


Ya a newbie here, there was this guy spelled his name jnosh and he was a royal screw-up... and that's looks like his work.. where's this located?


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Apparently whoever did that didn't know what he was doing, what an abortion.


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

ari1 said:


> Have you ever see such a job? How many things can you say this plumber did wrong? How did this pass inspection?


I'll start with the horizontal tees. WTH! That inspector had to be bribed!


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Upstate new York. Not sure if its falsburg ny or lake schelldrik NY


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ari1 said:


> Upstate new York. Not sure if its falsburg ny or lake schelldrik NY


Ohhh he's closer than u think... he's from Long Island.. lol


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

The 4 inch holes from beginning to end of the house 2x10 is only 9 1/2 inches. this is 60 feet or more long. did a double 90 center of the house besides of having ty`s instead of y. 30 feet plus need to be pitched. you need 6 inch plus pitch witch not possible with a 3 inch pipe after st.90 bend coming down to about 4 in. To center of the pipe you got left 4 inches for pitch. a 90 back outlet can not be legally used for vent for a toilet beside that he did backwards ty`s for to get the drain in. 1 1/2 wet vent coming in from back of the next point to the wet vent it is lower and back vented .


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Is this some kind of sick joke? Who would do something like that


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ari1 said:


> The 4 inch holes from beginning to end of the house 2x10 is only 9 1/2 inches. this is 60 feet or more long. did a double 90 center of the house besides of having ty`s instead of y. 30 feet plus need to be pitched. you need 6 inch plus pitch witch not possible with a 3 inch pipe after st.90 bend coming down to about 4 in. To center of the pipe you got left 4 inches for pitch. a 90 back outlet can not be legally used for vent for a toilet beside that he did backwards ty`s for to get the drain in. 1 1/2 wet vent coming in from back of the next point to the wet vent it is lower and back vented .


 Yep, that's jnosh's workmanship... he's a laurmatt plumber


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

It is what is, with out being a joke. Now I'm doing over the whole plumbing in this house, it is a hell of a job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ari1 said:


> It is what is, with out being a joke. Now I'm doing over the whole plumbing in this house, it is a hell of a job.


 What about all those joists that's been butcherd??


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Copper is my for scrap.i can make a extra dollar


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

How about all the pics not being right side up:blink:


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol.like that


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> How about all the pics not being right side up:blink:


Where the hell ya been, AKaplumber???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> How about all the pics not being right side up:blink:


...


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

Are those suppose to be drains or vents?


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

andy86 said:


> Are those suppose to be drains or vents?


Never mind had the phone turned the wrong way  I saw a job like this last year a farmer tried to build his house he used only tee's no wye's anywhere on one section he had two bathrooms connected to a tee on the top and bottom in the horizontal with the side outlet going to his main stack. I got a pretty good laugh out of it


----------



## Krisincanada (Apr 3, 2013)

Haahhahah.....The time this Mickey Mouse job must have taken is the best part....Good for him, hope his arms are still sore


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

When I first saw the pics I was thinking, "Don't hate on the poor plumber, the framer had it screwed up from the get-go, building a house on it's side like that..."


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Whomever that was, he or she was no plumber. Let's leave the plumbing out of it. They flat destroyed the structure of that home. My god, really? Drilling every joist down to a 2x4. Fail!!!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Now that I look at the actual plumbing...I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Where the hell ya been, AKaplumber???


finally got out of that crawl space


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> How about all the pics not being right side up:blink:


Damn I thought I was looking at stuff in the walls... :blink::laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Its all so effed up I have no idea what it is?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

As I work every day as a plumbing Inspector I have seen this type of stuff many times in the past 9 years. Bad part is some of it was actually put in by a supposed plumber... The state grandfathered licenses the first year of the new code and did not have test.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The pic with the level is still upside down


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> As I work every day as a plumbing Inspector I have seen this type of stuff many times in the past 9 years. Bad part is some of it was actually put in by a supposed plumber... The state grandfathered licenses the first year of the new code and did not have test.


That's the way our state is they went to statewide licensing in 2010 and grandfathered everyone before that but now that bit them in the ass because people who knew maybe the bare basics of plumbing were forging there hours and getting licenses and now the state is having to hire investigators to find these people because of the horrible and in some cases very dangerous plumbing there doing


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The pic with the level is still upside down


Picky Texans.... :laughing:


----------



## macp&h (Oct 20, 2008)

I will bet to say that the builder did the plumbing. In Sullivan county, where those towns are, there is no plumbing licence require.


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Andy86 sorry for not answering. It is drain.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Picky Texans.... :laughing:


The first pic is correct. Y'all old guys can't see the bubble ??


----------



## ari1 (Apr 21, 2013)

First picture is the right one yes. And you can see full back pitch


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Picky Texans.... :laughing:


 Now you have it wrong 3 times. :laughing:


----------

